
Secret Geek A-Team Hacks Back, Defends Worldwide Web - jsmoov
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-12/ff_kaminsky
======
streety
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=377155>

------
unalone
This article started out very interesting, but it oversensationalized
everything. It's an interesting story: you don't need to turn it into cheesy
drama to keep your readers.

Wired loses more of my respect every time I get a link to an article.

~~~
zandorg
I swear some of their photos make people look like Homer Simpson. When Richard
Branson was on the cover in a space helmet, I could imagine him saying 'Doh'.

------
bootload
_"... He began by scanning the Internet for workout tips and read that five
minutes of sprinting was the equivalent of a half-hour jog. This seemed like a
great shortcut—an elegant exercise hack—so ... That same afternoon, he laced
up his new kicks and burst out the front door ... He took a few strides,
slipped on a concrete ramp and crashed to the sidewalk, shattering his left
elbow. ..."_

Typical programmer error. How many times do you have to say it before it comes
back to bite you ... don't prematurely optimise.

------
zandorg
I read this - "five minutes of sprinting" - as meaning C sprintf. I must be
programming too much.

